# Kung Fu Ferret vs Gzhoom



## Negrek

[size=+2]*Kung Fu Ferret vs Gzhoom*[/size]

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* one month
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
*Arena Description:* Inside an Egyptian pyramid, but blocks can be moved from the inside so the battle could take place outside.

*Kung Fu Ferret's active squad*

 *Geb* the male Turtwig <Overgrow>
 *Fenrir* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Cupid* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Apollo* the male Ponyta <Flash Fire>
 *Bellona* the female Jangmo-o <Overcoat>
 *Serqet* the female Skorupi <Sniper>
 *Scylla* the female Tentacool <Clear Body>
 *Cernunnos* the male Seedot <Early Bird>
 *Ra* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Kuzenbo* the male Psyduck <Damp>


*Gzhoom's active squad*

 *Holly* the female Charmander <Blaze>
 *Notorious* the male Passimian <Receiver>
 *Johnny* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *William* the genderless Staryu <Illuminate>

1. Kung Fu Ferret Sends out
2. Gzhoom sends out and attacks
3. Kung Fu Ferret attacks
4. Reffing happens, we all hope


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sending up Serqet first....


----------



## Gzhoom

I'll start with *Holly* (I apologize ahead of time for the quality of my command-giving. I'm very new.)

I think Holly and Serqet are tied for speed, so let's hope you can get off an *Ancient Power* before they do anything. If you do end up going second, try a *Scary Face* so you're faster from now on. 

Secondly, if you didn't connect with an Ancient Power the first time, try to *get one in now*. If you did, go ahead and try a *Scary Face*. If you already hit with an Ancient Power but can't use Scary Face for some reason, just go for *Flamethrower*.

Lastly, try and *Dig* your way out of this place. It'll be nice to have a way in/out instead of being trapped in here. If for some reason you're sure there's no way for you to dig out, try a *Dragon Dance*. If you can't do either of those, things must be going poorly for us. So try to land a *Rock Tomb* to buy yourself some time and (hopefully) make a way out of the pyramid.

*Ancient Power/Scary Face~Ancient Power/Scary Face/Flamethrower~Dig (outside(one-turn version))/Dragon Dance/Rock Tomb*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll try Toxic, then Venoshock, followed by a Rock Tomb, and try an Accupressure to give Serqet a boost in a random stat.


----------



## Negrek

The old pyramid doesn't see much traffic on the best of days, well off the usual tourist drag and looking a bit shabby, perhaps, in the shadow of grander cousins. The dead entombed here can rest easy, untroubled by tourists' footsteps, the chatter of guides and flash of cameras. The deep inner chambers are silent, watched over by fading hieroglyphics and dusty funerary offerings, until with a buzz and hum of psychic energy three people teleport into the old tomb.

The referee spends a few minutes wandering, admiring the hieroglyphs, but the trainers aren't here to appreciate the architecture. They tromp through the pyramid in search of a good place to fight, flashlights out to supplement the thin streamers of daylight shining between loose bricks. Deep in the heart of the structure they find just the place, an underground chamber maybe four meters on a side, just a dead end intended to deter trespassers. For these particular trespassers, though, the flat, empty space is exactly what they're looking for.

The pokémon appear in flashes of light, the referee is dragged away from the fascinating artifacts, and at last the match is set to begin. Holly the charmander looks around with naked wonder, flaring tail throwing long shadows, its light gleaming off her golden scales. Her first battle! And she gets to have it _here_?

Serqet is more comfortable taking up a place beyond the perimeter of the charmander's flickering light. The rude presence of fire notwithstanding, though, the skorupi's pleased by the arena as well. The dry and sandy air, the numerous crevices to hide in--it's practically homey to a bug like her.

*Round One*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- Feeling right at home.
Commands: Toxic ~ Venoshock ~ Rock Tomb

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- Excited!
Commands: Ancient Power / Scary Face ~ Ancient Power / Scary Face / Flamethrower ~ Dig (outside) /  Dragon Dance / Rock Tomb

Holly doesn't wait to see what Serqet will do, spreading her claws as she prepares to summon energy from the antique stones surrounding her on all sides. The skorupi is faster, though, lashing out with her stinger-tipped tail and scoring a thin cut on Holly's arm.

The charmander yelps, forgetting her attack and rubbing ruefully at the scratch. It doesn't look serious, and when Holly looks back up at Serqet, it isn't in fear. Instead the charmander's face is stretched into a grotesque smile, all her pointed teeth showing and her eyes fairly glowing with malice. Serqet scuttles back a bit, clicking nervously to herself. She wasn't expecting _that_ response. But Holly simply hasn't realized the seriousness of her injury, oblivious to the potent toxin even now circulating in her bloodstream.

She takes advantage of Serqet's wariness to get off an ancient power this time. Dust and filtering sand drifts down from overhead as a tremor shakes the pyramid, foundation stones splitting with gunshot cracks and fragments of masonry rising to spin in a cluster around Holly, glowing eerie orange and blue. The charmander throws her paws forward and sends the rocks tumbling at Serqet, who skitters desperately for a place to hide but can't outrun the attack. The ancient power throws her against a wall, and for a second she lies still, fuming.

She can't let Holly just get _away_ with that, though. Serqet collects herself and crawls atop one of the hunks of stone left behind by the ancient power. The scorpion pokémon plants her front claws firmly and waves her stinger slowly back and forth while she concentrates, using her poisonous abilities to call to her venom--even if it's not even in her own body any more.

Holly cries out again as a sudden burning flares in her chest, spreading rapidly to encompass her entire body as the toxic chemicals in her blood react and intensify. The charmander dashes in circles at first, scratching at her scales in an attempt to counteract the acid-stinging sensation, but soon enough she remembers her trainer's command and dives thankfully to the ground, claws tearing at the sand as she rapidly burrows away from the unknown force that's tormenting her so.

Sand flies in all directions, and in a matter of seconds Holly's down at the pyramid's foundations, wrestling with the old stone separating her from the outside. Fortunately the ancient blocks are loose, and the charmander manages to wrestle one aside just enough to slip through.

The pain fades slowly as the venoshock loses its potency, and by the time Holly's broken through to the surface on the far side of the wall, it's gone entirely, leaving her free to scramble out of her hole and gape at the desert and the looming pyramids standing all around.

Meanwhile, Serqet's doing some gaping of her own, staring at the dark hole her opponent left behind. That... wasn't what she was expecting to happen. The skorupi scuttles over to the edge of the tunnel and peers inside. There's no way she can hit Holly with a rock tomb, not if she doesn't know where the charmander is. Serqet turns back to her trainer, hissing and clicking a question. Should she follow? Or should she wait for the charmander to return?

Going back inside the dark, cold pyramid is the last thing on Holly's mind at the moment. She sits and stares up into the almost painfully bright sky, enjoying the heat of its rays on her scales. It's so lovely out here, dry and bright and _hot_, and of course Serqet's not here either. No sooner has the charmander stretched out to rest, though, than a sudden twinge of pain makes her curl up, heart pounding. Unfortunately, no amount of sun can purge the poison in her body, and if anything the toxins' influence is growing stronger.

*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 90%
Energy: 88%
- A bit confused. -2 Speed
Used: Toxic ~ Venoshock ~ Nothing

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Charmander (F) <Blaze>
Health: 84%
Energy: 91%
- Am I sick? Currently outside the pyramid. Badly poisoned (2% next round).
Used: Scary Face ~ Ancient Power ~ Dig (outside)

*Terrain Notes*
There is a narrow tunnel leading from Gzhoom's side of the arena to the desert outside.

*Final Notes*
- Kung Fu Ferret, you gave four commands, so I simply ignored the last one (acupressure). If you meant for that to be a conditional, make sure you remember to give the conditions under which it should be used.
- No worries, Gzhoom, your commands were fine!
- Kung Fu Ferret's up first next round.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll use Rock Tomb 3 times in that case.


----------



## Gzhoom

I don't think those Rock Tombs are going to hit us, since the last one didn't. But, just to make sure, find a nice place to *hide*. After that, *Rest*. If you happen to wake up (even though I'm pretty sure there's a 0% chance of that happening) you can go for a *Growl*, because they should still be able to hear you. If not, I think you can *Chill*? (I think I got all of that right...)

*Hide~Rest~Growl/Chill*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Two*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 90%
Energy: 88%
- A bit confused. -2 Speed
Used: Toxic ~ Venoshock ~ Nothing

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 84%
Energy: 91%
- Am I sick? Currently outside the pyramid. Badly poisoned (2% next round).
Used: Scary Face ~ Ancient Power ~ Dig (outside)

Holly's trainer's voice comes drifting out to her from somewhere far away, and she does her best to concentrate on it despite the lingering pangs of the poison. She perks up immediately when she understands what's to come, though. She needs to hide? Fun! That sounds just like a game! The charmander pulls herself to her feet, shivering a moment as the pain of poison flares briefly again, but a second later she's grinning, imagining Serqet trying to find her. Never gonna happen!

Admittedly, there aren't a ton of super-solid hiding places that she can see: there's pretty much a lot of sand, and here and there a massive pyramid. But trotting off around the side of the pyramid for a bit, Holly soon discovers a rough path acoss the sand, marked deep with camel hoofprints and ATV tracks and lined on either side by stalls selling trinkets and ice cream, vendors on foot with hats and water bottles on offer, milling tourists and the occasional group of trainers having their own battles. Holly would have loved to pause a moment and simply watch all the activity, but a painful cramp in her gut reminds her she has other priorities right now. The charmander approaches the road with caution, looking for a good opportunity to conceal herself among some curios without being seen.

Back inside the tomb, Serqet is less heartened by her trainer's words. Rock tomb? But she's still nowhere near in range of Holly! The skorupi skitters back and forth around the mouth of the hole, chattering to herself in distress. Her trainer didn't _tell_ her to go after the charmander, but the command kind of implies it, right? Is she supposed to be showing initiative here? Who knows what Holly's getting up to out there while Serqet agonizes!

In fact, what Holly's getting up to is taking a nap. The charmander stealthily creeps up on a pottery stall and slips into a large stoneware jug. Once satisfied that she hasn't been spotted, Holly yawns widely and curls up in the cool dark, although the sleep she's settling into isn't exactly relaxing: it puts her bodies healing abilities on overdrive, purging the poison from her veins and rapidly repairing the damage caused by Serqet's venoshock.

The skorupi herself at last comes to a decision: it looks like Holly isn't coming back anytime soon, and she can't exactly do much by herself here, so she's got to head out there, orders or no orders. The skorupi resolutely clicks her pincers and pushes her way through Holly's tunnel, ready to toss a few rocks at the charmander the very second she makes it to the other side.

The only problem? Once Serqet gets to the other side, she still can't see Holly anywhere. The skorupi rushes out of the shady tunnel, chattering and hissing furiously, but the charmander doesn't materialize. Serqet stalks in agitated circles, wondering what she ought to do now.

*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 90%
Energy: 85%
- Very anxious. -2 Speed
Used: Toxic ~ Venoshock ~ Nothing

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 94%
Energy: 80%
- Sleeping peacefully. Resting (1 more action).
Used: Scary Face ~ Ancient Power ~ Dig (outside)

*Terrain Notes*
There is a narrow tunnel leading from Gzhoom's side of the arena to the desert outside. Both pokémon are now outside the pyramid. Outside the pyramid the terrain is desert, with several other pyramids looming in the vicinity. Tour groups, water-sellers and curio shops of all sorts dot the sand between the monuments.

*Final Notes*
- Serqet couldn't hit Holly with rock tomb, so she spent most of the round doing nothing.
- Gzhoom Ferret first next round.



Spoiler: numbers



Holly's command: hide
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Serqet's command: nothing
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action One Results --

Serqet
90
87

Holly
84
90

-- Begin Action Two --

Holly's command: rest
Energy: 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: +5%

Serqet's command: go outside
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Two Results --

Serqet
90
86

Holly
89
85

-- Begin Action Three --

Holly's command: rest
Energy: 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: +5%

Serqet's command: nothing
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Three Results --

Serqet
90
85

Holly
94
80


----------



## Gzhoom

Hey Negrek, shouldn't it be me first this round? I assumed so because Kung Fu Ferret went first last round.


----------



## Negrek

Yup, my bad. Have at!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You also Misspelt "Serqet"


----------



## Gzhoom

Alright Holly! You can wake up now!

Go ahead and *Chill* until you wake up, to keep yourself fresh. Then, once you're back up, go for a *Defense Curl*. You should be able to manage that without making too much noise. Finally, try and use *Sunny Day* from inside the jug without alerting them to your hiding spot. If you don't think you can pull that off, go for another *Defense Curl*. If they find you before the end of the round, immediately go for some *Flamethrowers* instead.

*Chill~Defense Curl/Flamethrower~Sunny Day/Defense Curl/Flamethrower*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll have Serqet use Dig to get closer to the opponent, and follow it up with a Venoshock and Pursuit.


----------



## Gzhoom

Hey Kung Fu Ferret, Serqet is already outside the pyramid. If it's all the same to Negrek, I don't mind if you reorder accordingly.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Fixed it!


----------



## Negrek

*Round Three*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 90%
Energy: 85%
- Very anxious. -2 Speed
Commands: Dig ~ Venoshock ~ Pursuit

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 94%
Energy: 80%
- Sleeping peacefully. Resting (1 more action).
Commands: Chill ~ Defense Curl / Flamethrower ~ Sunny Day / Defense Curl / Flamethrower

Holly's still sleeping in her hiding place, totally relaxed and at peace. By now the last of the poison has long been purged from her system, and aside from a few minor internal injuries, she's good as new. Serqet, some distance away under the desert sun, gets the sense that time is running out to find her opponent, but has no idea just how close Holly is to being back on her feet. The bug-type contemplates her commands hopelessly: all reasonable enough, but not a great deal of help when she doesn't even know where Holly is. The skorupi describes anxious circles across the sand, not wanting to go too far from the pyramid where her trainer is--certainly not wanting to get lost out in the desert--but also knowing that she has to find Holly somehow, or the battle's as good as lost.

While Serqet crawls aimlessly through the sand, she at last stumbles across something odd: regular depressions, forming a messy line that leads off around the corner of the pyramid. Footprints! The loose sand doesn't hold them well, and they're already filling in, but it's enough for Serqet to seize on. Holly must have gone this way! The skorupi sets off with renewed purpose, spirits buoyed as she thinks that now, at last, she's on the right track.

Meanwhile, Holly slowly comes awake, feeling lazy and quite comfortable in her temporary shelter. For a while she's content to lie where she is, curled in a tight ball to increase her defenses while she slowly comes back to full wakefulness. She can't just lie around all day, though; she's going to have to get back into this battle eventually if she wants to win--and anyway, hiding out forever would be boring!

The charmander slowly rises up on her hind legs, peeking over the rim of the jug. The man tending this stall is mostly paying attention to the road and the tourists that periodically come filtering down it, exchanging snatches of friendly conversation with the salespeople in the tents neighboring his. Still, Holly has to imagine that he'll notice a pokémon banging around in his merchandise, especially since most of it's fragile. She sinks back down to the bottom of the jug and tilts her head back, fire gathering in her throat to form a small, compact ball of fire packed with explosive power. Holly blows the sunny day straight up, and the ball of fire drifts towards the sky, burning a hole in the roof of the pottery-seller's stall as it goes.

The man does notice the sudden burst of heat that seems to come from somewhere behind him and turns around immediately and anxiously scans the ranks of merchandise--weird changes in temperature often mean pokémon are about, after all, and he _definitely_ doesn't want any of those running around his stall. Holly remains completely still in her hiding place, holding her breath and hoping desperately that he'll relax and go back to selling things soon.

Outside, the sunny day travels high overhead before exploding into a miniature sun, turning the oppressive heat of the clear day even more outrageous. Serqet hisses and shields her eyes for a moment, desperatey wishing for some shade. At least the footprints lead on, clear enough in the sand, and up ahead is a cluster of humans and pokémon, buzzing with agitation over the sudden appearance of the sunny day overhead. That's probably where Holly went! The skorupi sets out again with renewed determination and the feeling that, at last, she's closing in on her opponent.

*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 90%
Energy: 82%
- Hustling across the dunes. -2 Speed
Used: Nothing x3

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 100%
Energy: 81%
- Being as still and quiet as possible. +1 Defense
Used: Chill ~ Defense Curl ~ Sunny Day

*Terrain Notes*
There is a narrow tunnel leading from Gzhoom's side of the arena to the desert outside. Both pokémon are now outside the pyramid, where the terrain is desert, with several other pyramids looming in the vicinity. Tour groups, water-sellers and curio shops of all sorts dot the sand between the monuments. The hot desert sun has gotten hotter, mercilessly scorching every exposed surface (4 more actions).

*Final Notes*
- Fixed the error with Serqet's name. Sorry about that!
- Since Serqet still doesn't know where Holly is, she spent the round without attacking again.
- Kung Fu Ferret first next round.



Spoiler: numbers



Holly's command: chill
Energy: +10% chill, 4% rest = +6% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Serqet's command: dig (fails)
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action One Results --

Serqet
90
84

Holly
100
86

-- Begin Action Two --

Holly's command: defense curl
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: defup +1

Serqet's command: venoshock (fails)
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Two Results --

Serqet
90
83

Holly
100
85

-- Begin Action Three --

Holly's command: sunny day
Energy: Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: strong sunlight

Serqet's command: pursuit (fails)
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Three Results --

Serqet
90
82

Holly
100
81


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll look for Holly and use Rock Tomb 3x, eventually....


----------



## Gzhoom

Awesome job, Holly!

Lets start with a *Reflect* so those Rock Tombs don't hurt so bad. Then, let's go on the offensive! Run right up to Serqet and launch some *Flamethrowers* right in her face!

*Reflect~Flamethrower~Flamethrower*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Four*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 90%
Energy: 82%
Commands: Look for Holly / Rock Tomb x3
- Hustling across the dunes. -2 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 100%
Energy: 81%
Commands: Reflect ~ Flametrower x2
- Being as still and quiet as possible. +1 Defense

It takes a bit, but in the end the pottery-seller does turn back to the street, once again watching out for potential customers. Holly breathes a deep sigh of relief in the dark confines of her urn-sanctuary. Of course, now she's going to have to go and use an attack that'll definitely get her noticed if the stall-keeper happens to turn around again. A bit nervous,d the charmander waves her paws in a vague imitation of an "invisible wall" act, sketching out a shimmering energy barrier. Then she breathes deep, steeling herself. Okay. Time to make this a proper fight again.

The shopkeeper might not have noticed the irridescent bubble of energy that popped up half-in, half-out of one of his pots, but on high alert as he is he definitely does catch on to the sound of a charmander trying to quietly but quickly make her way out between a bunch of treacherously clatter-y soup bowls. Holly drop all pretense of stealth and takes off at a run when the shopkeeper yells and jumps up, ready to pursue.

The commotion is quick to attract Serqet's notice. The skorupi's been wandering down the main street, looking around for any sign of her opponent, and now lo and behold, there's holly dashing away from some shouting human. Serqet clacks her mandibles and sets about summoning a rock tomb, relieved to actually have an opening to attack her opponent at last.

Pedestrians scatter and shopkeepers yell as the ground trembles, disgorging a cluster of boulders that levitate ominously over the crowd before crashing down around Holly. In the midst of the chaos that ensues the charmander slowly drags herself out from under the pile of rocks, fixing a glare on Serqet. Thanks to her reflect, she's feeling fine, despite having been literally buried under a pile of boulders. Serqet feels just the opposite when Holly sees an opening between the legs of fleeing tourists and sends a flamethrower at the skorupi.

Just a flamethrower would have been bad enough, but under the strong sunlight, Holly's attack is absolutely devastating. Serqet screeches, shielding her delicate eyes with her pincers and hunkering down as close to the ground as she can, even though she knows it won't do anything to reduce the power of the fire attack.

Serqet is dazed as the flames dissipate, even more overwhelmed by the heat and the light and the sounds of screaming and running people than she was before. Unfortunately, as Serqet swiftly learns, taking time off to get one's bearings only leads to Holly taking the opportunity to roast you with another fire attack. Serqet groans, enduring the flames with ill grace, but this time she forces herself to get moving right after the attack. Another volley of boulders floats up, then crashes down atop Holly.

By now the bustling square has mostly been emptied of people, though a few shopkeepers are trying to hurriedly pack up their wares, before an errant bit of fire or hunk of stone does them in. Not everyone is content to simply abandon the place because a couple of disruptive pokémon showed up. Several of the visitors and shopkeepers have pokémon of their own, and these are gathering in an ominous ring around Serqet and Holly, ready to attack if either pokémon does anything to harm one of the onlookers or damage any property.

*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 73%
Used: Look for Holly ~ Rock Tomb x2
- Scorched. -2 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 94%
Energy: 68%
Used: Reflect ~ Flametrower x2
- Rather bruised, but glad to be fighting again. Protected by reflect (3 more actions). +1 Defense, -2 Speed

*Terrain Notes*
The fight has moved completely outside the pyramid, to a small, touristy marketplace not far away. Most of the stalls are now abandoned, or manned only by cautious shopkeepers hoping to stop their merchandise from getting destroyed. A ring of rather unfriendly-looking pokémon has gathered to observe the match. The sun is still intense, but the unnatural heat wave won't last much longer (1 more action).

*Final Notes*
- If the battle continues here in the marketplace, the pokémon and shopkeepers here aren't going to be happy! Each action there is a 10% chance that one or both pokémon will get hit by a random damaging attack, treated as coming from a fully-evolved pokémon with STAB.
- Gzhoom first next round.



Spoiler: numbers



Holly's command: reflect
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: reflect generated

Seqret's command: look for Holly
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Round One Results

Serqet
90
81

Holly
100
80

-- Begin Action Two --

Holly's command: flamethrower
Energy:
Base 5% + 1% reflect = 6% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 18
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% * 1.25 STAB + 1% stat * 1.25 weather * 1.5 = 22% damage
!extra effect: brn (10%)
Roll: 5
no effect

Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 13
		HIT!
!crit roll: 9
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% - 1% boost * 1.5 / 2 reflect = 3% damage
!extra effect: spddown

-- Action Two Results --

Serqet
68
77

Holly
97
74

-- Begin Action Three --

Holly's command: flamethrower
Energy:
Base 5% + 1% reflect = 6% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 10
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% * 1.25 STAB + 1% stat * 1.25 weather * 1.5 = 22% damage
!extra effect: brn (10%)
Roll: 11
no effect

Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 14
		HIT!
!crit roll: 13
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% - 1% boost * 1.5 / 2 reflect = 3% damage
!extra effect: spddown

-- Action Three Results --

Serqet
50 (cap!)
73

Holly
94
68


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll spam Rock tomb 3 times!


----------



## Gzhoom

Great job Holly, now let's get out of there fast!

*Dig* away from the commotion and out of the way of those Rock Tombs. *Stay underground* for the whole round and try your best to draw as little attention as possible, letting that angry mob focus on the Skorupi chucking rocks everywhere.

*Dig (go underground)~Dig (stay underground/move away from the mob)~Dig (stay underground/move away from the mob)*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Five*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 73%
Commands: Rock Tomb x3
- Scorched. -2 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 94%
Energy: 60%
Commands: Dig (down) ~ Dig (away) x2
- Rather bruised, but glad to be fighting again. Protected by reflect (3 more actions). +1 Defense, -2 Speed

Holly bends down, turning her claws against the ground instead of her opponent. Serqet's eyes narrow--she's seen this before, and Holly's not getting away with it this time! The skorupi sweeps her claws up, summoning a cluster of rocks from beneath the ground. The dig their way up through the sand and burst up into open air, hovering in a cluster around Serqet. With an abrupt forward gesture from the skorupi they tumble through the air towards Holly, who by now is knee-deep in a hole and tearing it ever deeper with her claws. The charmander grunts as the rocks topple down over her, burying her in a small pyramid of stone. There's nothing to prevent her from simply digging out from under the rock tomb, though, so that's what she does, continuing her downward tunneling until she's several feet underground.

Now safe both from her opponent and the mob of angry pokémon up above, Holly turns to digging horizontally with vague thoughts of making it back to the pyramid. On the surface, Serqet's facing a familiar dilemma: stay where she is, or try to go after Holly? It would be nice to keep an eye on where the charmander is this time, even though she won't be able to summon a rock tomb in the confines of a subterranean. What really seals the decision, though, is the continued unfriendly glaring from the pokémon gathered around her--and is it just her, or do they seem to have come a little closer than when she last checked?

The skorupi scrambles up the side of the small rock pile and wriggles her way in between the haphazardly-piled stones, breaking through into Holly's tunnel below. Serqet trots off, following the glow of Holly's flame up ahead. Meanwhile, the charmander keeps on digging, oblivious to the skorupi creeping down the tunnel after her. She pauses at one point, and Serqet freezes, like that might somehow prevent her from being noticed if Holly turned around. But Holly was merely stopping as her reflect shield fluctuated, flashed, and finally collapsed entirely.

*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 50%
Energy: 67%
Used: Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb (failed) x2
- Here we go again... Underground, in Holly's tunnel. -1 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 91%
Energy: 53%
Used: Dig (down) ~ Dig (away) x2
- Industriously digging away. Underground. +1 Defense, -3 Speed

*Terrain Notes*
The fight has moved completely outside the pyramid. Both pokémon are underground, a little past the row of stalls lining the road running by the pyramid. At the outlet of the tunnel is a small pile of rock, and gathered around that a group of rather hostile pokémon, not yet convinced the troublemakers are gone for good.

*Final Notes*
- Since it's been more than three rounds since Holly's scary face, its effects are beginning to wear off. Serqet will regain one level of speed every round.
- Gzhoom first next round.



Spoiler: numbers



!speed randomizer: 8
!serqet first

-- Begin Round Five --

Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 13
		HIT!
!crit roll: 17
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% - 1% boost * 1.5 / 2 reflect = 3% damage
!extra effect: spddown

Holly's command: dig (down)
Energy:
Pow 80 -> base 4% + 1% reflect = 5% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action One Results --

Serqet
50
69

Holly
91
63

-- Begin Action Two --

Holly's command: dig (underground)
Energy:
Pow 80 -> base 4% + 1% reflect = 5% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- Action Two Results --

Serqet
50
68

Holly
91
58


----------



## Gzhoom

Well, we can't have that.

Holly, turn around and flush him out with a *Fire Blast*. I know it's not usually our most reliable move, but in a tunnel that's only you-sized, there shouldn't be much room to miss. If Serqet digs out of your line of sight, switch to *Hone Claws*. If she's brave enough to stand the heat, though, let's *give it to her.*

*Fire Blast/Hone Claws ~ Fire Blast/Hone Claws ~Fire Blast/Hone Claws *

Sorry for how long this took, guys. I know I've got a good week left before DQ, but I still hate to have taken so long. I'll be better.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll keep spamming Rock Tomb


----------



## Negrek

*Round Six*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 50%
Energy: 67%
Commands: Rock Tomb x3
- Here we go again... Underground, in Holly's tunnel. -1 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 91%
Energy: 53%
Commands: Fire Blast / Hone Claws ~ Fire Blast / Hone Claws ~Fire Blast / Hone Claws
- Industriously digging away. Underground. +1 Defense, -3 Speed

Serqet probably isn't going to get a better opportunity to attack than now, with Holly's reflect fallen. The skorupi forces herself to gather courage and energy alike, despite her reservations. It's difficult to get a proper rock tomb going in the close confines of the tunnel; Serqet can't really tumble rocks down over Holly's head, although she does manage to make a couple drop on her from the ceiling. Boulders pile up around Holly, but most of them bump her rather than slamming into her the way they should. Certainly the attack leaves the charmander with enough verve to summon a fire blast--an actual _fire blast_, Serqet thinks in terrified wonderment as she tries to scuttle away from the glowing ball of fire. There's not a lot of room to maneuver in the cramped tunnel, and when the skorupi feels a great burst of heat she naturally braces herself for pain, thinking she's been hit--but no. The fiery arms of the fire blast pass just to either side of her, leaving her rattled but unhurt.

It can't last, though. Serqet summons another wave of rocks, but Holly shoves her way around the pile after only a few seconds, mouth half open and fire glowing deep in her throat. This time the fire blast hits, hurling Serqet against the tunnel wall and wrapping her in a sheet of flame. The skorupi screeches and rolls side to side until the fire's out, but she's still scorched painful black, a faint rattling noise emanating from her crisped armor as she raises shaking claws towards Holly, summoning rocks again.

Serqet lies on her back after another fire blast hits home, wrecked carapace smoking and legs twitching. She can't take more fire, she simply can't--but she knows what Holly has in store. The charmander herself, bruised but clearly more excited than anything, is smoking, too--but from her overexerted throat, not any injury, and her wide, bright eyes shine in anticipation of her first victory.

*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 10% (capped)
Energy: 55%
Used: Rock Tomb x3
- So charred she's barely recognizable. Underground. -1 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 79%
Energy: 34%
Used: Fire Blast x3
- Exhilarated but winded. Underground. +1 Defense, -3 Speed

*Terrain Notes*
The fight has moved completely outside the pyramid. Both pokémon are underground, a little past the row of stalls lining the road running by the pyramid. The underground tunnel is choked with large rocks. At the outlet of the tunnel is a small pile of rock, and gathered around that a group of rather hostile pokémon, not yet convinced the troublemakers are gone for good.

*Final Notes*
- There isn't enough room for Serqet to summon a proper rock tomb inside the tunnel, so damage from the attack was reduced and the usual speed drop eliminated.
- The accuracy of fire blast was increased slightly because Serqet didn't have much room to dodge, but the first one missed anyway.
- Kung Fu Ferret next.



Spoiler: numbers



Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 20
		HIT!
!crit roll: 15
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% - 1% boost * 1.5 - 3% confined = 4% damage

Holly's command: fire blast
Energy:
Base 7% - 1% STAB = 6% energy
Acc: 85% + 5% confined = 90%
Roll: 2
		MISS!
Damage: n/a

-- Action One Results --

Serqet
50
63

Holly
87
46

-- Begin Action Two --

Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 17
		HIT!
!crit roll: 17
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% - 1% boost * 1.5 - 3% confined = 4% damage

Holly's command: fire blast
Energy:
Base 7% - 1% STAB = 6% energy
Acc: 85% + 5% confined = 90%
Roll: 3
		HIT!
!crit roll: 14
Damage:
Pow 110 -> base 11% + 2.75% STAB + 1% stat * 1.5 = 22% damage
!extra effect: brn (10%)
Roll: 7
no effect

-- Action Two Results --

Serqet
28
59

Holly
83
40

-- Begin Action Three --

Serqet's command: rock tomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 95%
Roll: 15
		HIT!
!crit roll: 4
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% - 1% boost * 1.5 - 3% confined = 4% damage

Holly's command: fire blast
Energy:
Base 7% - 1% STAB = 6% energy
Acc: 85% + 5% confined = 90%
Roll: 17
		HIT!
!crit roll: 8
Damage:
Pow 110 -> base 11% + 2.75% STAB + 1% stat * 1.5 = 22% damage
!extra effect: brn (10%)
Roll: 2
no effect

-- Action Three Results --

Serqet
10 (cap!)
55

Holly
79
34


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Night slash spam


----------



## Gzhoom

Alright Holly, let's finish this off. One *Flamethrower* should be enough to take out Serqet, so after that, you should just be able to *Chill* and get some energy back. If Serqet's still up after one attack though, let's keep going until she's down.

*Flamethrower~Chill/Flamethrower~Chill/Flamethrower*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Seven*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (OOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 10%
Energy: 55%
Commands: Night Slash x3
- So charred she's barely recognizable. Underground. -1 Speed

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 79%
Energy: 34%
Commands: Flamethrower ~ Chill / Flamethrower ~ Chill / Flamethrower
- Exhilarated but winded. Underground. +1 Defense, -3 Speed

It takes both courage and a furious effort of will for Serqet to flip herself over again, which provides her with a nicely upright view of Holly preparing more fire. The charmander's tail-flame blazes high, and light glows at the back of her throat, but Serqet steels herself and rushes forward anyway. Her claws rip across Holly's stomach, leaving a dark streak behind them in the air, but a second later the charmander opens up with a flamethrower and Serqet can't keep herself upright anymore.

*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Serqet (F) <Sniper>
Health: 0%
Energy: 51%
Used: Night Slash
- Knocked out!

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 72%
Energy: 30%
Used: Flamethrower
- A little tired, but excited nonetheless. Underground. +1 Defense, -3 Speed

*Terrain Notes*
The fight has moved completely outside the pyramid. Both pokémon are underground, a little past the row of stalls lining the road running by the pyramid. The underground tunnel is choked with large rocks. At the outlet of the tunnel is a small pile of rock, and gathered around that a group of rather hostile pokémon, not yet convinced the troublemakers are gone for good.

*Final Notes*
- Kung Fu Ferret sends out
- Gzhoom attacks
- Kung Fu Ferret attacks


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll send up Kuzenbo!


----------



## Gzhoom

I’ll switch to *Notorious*!

Alright buddy, start off with a *Sunny Day*! Follow up with some *clones* to keep yourself safe, and then let’s let loose with an *Energy Ball*!

*Sunny Day~Double Team (5 clones)~Energy Ball*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Ice beam 3 times


----------



## Negrek

Serqet disappears in a flash of red light, and Holly sits back with a pleased huff of air, letting smoke drift lazily from her nostrils. She won! And she's barely even hurt, just a little tired.

Before the charmander can really savor her victory, though, a wave of warmth passes over her, and then _she's_ recalled, leaving the tunnel completely empty.

Back in the pyramid, Kung Fu Ferret and Gzhoom stare eath other down. Who's going to move first? In the end the answer turns out to be "both of them," as Gzhoom grabs a pokéball off his belt as soon as he sees Kung Fu Ferret going for one. Two new pokémon appear in twin flashes of light. On Kung Fu Ferret's side of the field, Kuzenbo takes a slow look around the arena, a perplexed expression on his face--then again, that's how he always look. Gzhoom's choice, Notorious, a lanky, muscular passimian, beats his chest and howls, psyching himself up for the battle to come. Kuzenbo turns his blank stare on his opponent, but if he has any reaction to the passimian's hooting display, he gives no sign.

*Round Eight*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Ice Beam x3
- Quack?

*Gzhoom (OOO)*

Notorious (M) <Receiver>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Sunny Day ~ Double Team (5 clones) ~ Energy Ball
- Super pumped for battle.

[size=-3]In reserve: Holly (F) <Blaze>, HP 72% / EN 30%[/size]

Notorious raises his berry high, and and it shines a brilliant white too searing to look at, the energy the passimian poured into it waking a similar brightening of the sun outside. But when the berry's light flickers and dies, the pokémon can hardly feel the effects of the increased sunlight, shielded as they are by the mass of ancient architecture around them.

The bright sun defintely doesn't seem to be getting Kuzenbo down. The psyduck stares blankly at Notorious a moment, then abruptly opens his bill and sprays the passimian with super-cooled water that freezes immediately on impact. Notorious growls, contemptuously shattering a hunk of ice clinging to his shoulder, then takes off running, galloping faster and faster around the perimeter of the pyramid until he starts to blur and appears to split into five identical passimian chasing each others' tails around and around the arena.

Kuzenbo turns slowly, trying to keep Notorious in his sights. He fires off another ice beam, soaking one of the passimian at random, but it simply vanishes when the water touches it. Notorious laughs giddily, then hurls his berry at Kuzenbo. It glows a brilliant green as it travels through the air, a burst of grass-type energy discharging with a fizz when it strikes the psyduck. Notorious expertly catches the berry on the rebound, running all the while, and Kuzenbo's retaliatory ice beam wipes out another clone. The passimian laughs and keeps going. This is too easy!

*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 90%
Energy: 85%
Used: Ice Beam x3
- Blank

*Gzhoom (OOO)*

Notorious (M) <Receiver>
Health: 89%
Energy: 86%
Commands: Sunny Day ~ Double Team (4 clones) ~ Energy Ball
- Exhilarated. Has two clones.

[size=-3]In reserve: Holly (F) <Blaze>, HP 72% / EN 30%[/size]

*Terrain Notes*
The battle's moved back inside the pyramid proper, where it's rather dusty and gloomy. Brilliant, hot sunlight shines in through cracks and places where bricks have been knocked out (6 more actions), but most of the arena remains in cool darkness.

*Final Notes*
- I didn't think Notorious was fast enough to make five clones (*insert joke about Slowlolan pokémon here*), so he got four instead.
- Sunny day's effects are attenuated as a result of the sun being outside and everybody else being inside the pyramid. It increases fire-type damage by 1.15x and reduces water-type damage by 0.75x rather than the usual values.
- Gzhoom first next round.



Spoiler: calcs



Notorious' command: sunny day
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: sun (attenuated)

Kuzenbo's command: ice beam
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 6
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat = 11% damage
!extra effect: frz (10%)
Roll: 12
no effect

-- Action One Results --

Notorious
89
95

Kuzenbo
100
95

-- Begin Action Two --

Notorious' command: double team
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: clones x4

Kuzenbo's command: ice beam
!clone roll: 1
clone destroyed
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage: n/a

-- Action Two Results --

Notorious
89
91

Kuzenbo
100
90

-- Begin Action Three --

Notorious' command: energy ball
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 10
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% - 2% stat * 1.5 = 10% damage

Kuzenbo's command: ice beam
!clone roll: 3
clone destroyed
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage: n/a

-- Action Three Results --

Notorious
89
86

Kuzenbo
90
85


----------



## Gzhoom

Hey Negrek, I had a question about the calculations. I hope this is the right place to put it. When you added 2% to Ice Beam's damage for "stat", is that because Psyduck's SpAtk is higher than it's Atk? I figure that's what it is, because you subtracted 2% from Energy Ball, and Passimian's SpAtk is lower than its Atk. 

I was just wondering if that's the case before I finalize my commands. Thanks!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

3 Psyshocks!


----------



## Negrek

*@Gzhoom*

Yes, I use modifiers based on a pokémon's stats, e.g. if attack is higher than special attack. Usually I post those along with the speed order etc. in the calcs, but it looks like I forgot. So here you go:



> !new pokémon: Kuzenbo the male Psyduck <Damp>
> Stats: +1 SAttk
> Speed: 55
> 
> !new pokémon: Notorious the male Passimian <Receiver>
> Stats: +2 Attk, +1 Def, -1 SDef, -2 SAttk
> Speed: 80
> 
> Turn Order: Notorious ~ Kuzenbo


The +2 to ice beam is a combination of the modifier on Kuzenbo's special attack (+1) and on Notorious' special defense (-1), which works out to an overall +2.

*@Kung Fu Ferret*

You're ordering second this round, so I'll ask you to re-command after Gzhoom puts his attacks up. ^^;


----------



## Gzhoom

Whoa, that’s a really neat way of working with stats. I haven’t seen them worked into ASB before, and I really like it!

In that case, let’s try out some Seed Bombs!

*Seed Bomb~Seed Bomb~Seed Bomb*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Psychic x 3


----------



## Negrek

*Round Nine*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 90%
Energy: 85%
Commands: Psychic x3
- Blank

*Gzhoom (OOO)*

Notorious (M) <Receiver>
Health: 89%
Energy: 86%
Commands: Seed Bomb x3
- Exhilarated. Has two clones.

[size=-3]In reserve: Holly (F) <Blaze>, HP 72% / EN 30%[/size]

Notorious chucks his berry at Kuzenbo again, and once more it glows green as it arcs through the air. It lands with more explosive force this time, though, a blast that both propels the berry back to its owner's paw and knocks Kuzenbo over on his back. Notorious whoops and dashes along, daring Kuzenbo to try and catch him.

The psyduck slowly rights himself, looking neither angry nor pained, and again begins turning, following Notorious with his bill. The air hums a moment with the buildup of psychic tension, both around Kuzenbo and around Notorious, and too late the passimian realizes the psyduck's picked him out from his clones. The low hum escalates to sudden, painful blaring, a migraine feeling like it might crack the passimian's skull. Notorious yelps, tripping and rolling unceremoniously into a wall, his clones vanishing behind him.

The passimian's almost as slow to rise as Kuzenbo was, groaning and rubbing his face. He turns around, snarling, to find the psyduck standing in exactly the same place, still wearing that goofy, utterly neutral expression. Notorious hurls his berry at the psyduck again, and another explosion knocks him down, but the psyduck rises again a moment later, mildly scorched but with unhchanged demeanor. The droning psychic attack that follows sends Notorious to his knees.

Another seed bomb, another psychic, and it seems neither pokémon is gaining much ground over the other. Notorious definitely seems grimmer, teeth gritted and clutching his berry tight, but Kuzenbo appears unchanged, surrounded by scorch marks and small craters but as unruffled as ever.

*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 70%
Used: Psychic x3
- ...

*Gzhoom (OOO)*

Notorious (M) <Receiver>
Health: 50%
Energy: 74%
Commands: Seed Bomb x3
- Starting to get frustrated.

[size=-3]In reserve: Holly (F) <Blaze>, HP 72% / EN 30%[/size]

*Terrain Notes*
Brilliant, hot sunlight shines in through cracks and places where bricks have been knocked out (3 more actions), but most of the arena remains in cool darkness. The ground around Kuzenbo is scorched and scuffed up.

*Final Notes*
- Kung Fu Ferret next.



Spoiler: calcs



Notorious' command: seed bomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 6
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 15%

Kuzenbo's command: psychic
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!clone roll: 3
!Notorious hit
!crit roll: 16
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 13%
!extra effect: sdefdown (10%)
Roll: 15
no effect

-- Action One Results --

Notorious
76
82

Kuzenbo
77
80

-- Begin Action Two --

Notorious' command: seed bomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 13
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 15%

Kuzenbo's command: psychic
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 11
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 13%
!extra effect: sdefdown (10%)
Roll: 3
no effect

-- Action Two Results --

Notorious
63
78

Kuzenbo
62
75

-- Begin Action Three --

Notorious' command: seed bomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 12
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 15%

Kuzenbo's command: psychic
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 5
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 13%
!extra effect: sdefdown (10%)
Roll: 18
no effect

-- Action Three Results --

Notorious
50
74

Kuzenbo
50 (cap!)
70


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

3 psychics


----------



## Gzhoom

Sorry for these lackluster commands, Negrek; but, if it ain't broke...

*Seed Bomb~Seed Bomb~Seed Bomb*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Ten*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 70%
Commands: Psychic x3
- ...

*Gzhoom (OOO)*

Notorious (M) <Receiver>
Health: 50%
Energy: 70%
Commands: Seed Bomb x3
- Starting to get frustrated.

[size=-3]In reserve: Holly (F) <Blaze>, HP 72% / EN 30%[/size]

After the brutal exchange of attacks last round, both pokémon are ready to... do the exact same thing this time! Notorious hurls one seed bomb after another at Kuzenbo, the psyduck striking back with bursts of psychic energy. After a minute or so of energetic scuffle, the pokémon have to stop and get their wits back, nursing new bruises or, in Notorious' case, a splitting headache. It's been a brief, brutal fight, and both pokémon are looking nearly down for the count already--but neither appears to have really pulled ahead in terms of damage.

Outside, unnoticed by absolutely everyone, the unnaturally bright sun dims, leaving in its wake... still-very-bright desert sunshine.

*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 10% (capped)
Energy: 62%
Used: Psychic x3
- Badly singed.

*Gzhoom (OOO)*

Notorious (M) <Receiver>
Health: 10% (capped)
Energy: 55%
Used: Seed Bomb x3
- Starting to get frustrated.

[size=-3]In reserve: Holly (F) <Blaze>, HP 72% / EN 30%[/size]

*Final Notes*
- Gzhoom next.



Spoiler: calcs



Notorious' command: seed bomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 11
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 15%

Kuzenbo's command: psychic
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 9
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 13%
!extra effect: sdefdown (10%)
Roll: 1
no effect

-- Action One Results --

Notorious
37
70

Kuzenbo
35
65

-- Begin Action Two --

Notorious' command: seed bomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 19
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 15%

Kuzenbo's command: psychic
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 20
!crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat * 1.5 + 4% crit = 17%
!extra effect: sdefdown (10%)
Roll: 11
no effect

-- Action Two Results --

Notorious
20
66

Kuzenbo
20
60

-- Begin Action Three --

Notorious' command: seed bomb
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 8
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 15%

Kuzenbo's command: psychic
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 17
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2% stat * 1.5 = 13%
!extra effect: sdefdown (10%)
Roll: 9
no effect

-- Action Three Results --

Notorious
10 (cap!)
62

Kuzenbo
10 (cap!)
55


----------



## Gzhoom

I'll switch to Holly and go for *Flamethrower* till the duck's down.

*Flamethrower~Flamethrower (As necessary) ~ Flamethrower (As necessary)*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Water Pulse X3 if need


----------



## Negrek

"Notorious, come back!" Gzhoom yells, and the passimian disappears in a flash of red light. Kuzenbo sees a flash of consternation pass across Notorious' face, but there's nothing the passimian can do to resist the pokéball's recall beam. A few seconds later, another pokéball cracks open and spills the psyduck's next opponent into the arena. Holly blinks around at the pyramid, disoriented and hardly remembering the place where the whole battle began. She only has a second to gather herself, though; the referee sounds her whistle, and the next round begins!

*Round Eleven*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 10% (capped)
Energy: 62%
Commands: Water Pulse x3
- Badly singed.

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 72%
Energy: 30%
Commands: Water Pulse x3
- And we're back?

[size=-3]In reserve: Notorious (M) <Receiver>, HP 10% / EN 55%[/size]

Holly's still a bit off-balance, but fortunately her first command's an easy one. Breathing fire is almost as familiar to her as, well, breathing, and she sprays a flamethrower square in Kuzenbo's face.

The psyduck doesn't even blink, and a second later Holly's knocked on her tail by a painful burst of water. Even worse than the water itself, though, is the high-pitched whining tone that accompanies it. It wakes irrational panic in the charmander, her confusion worsening, and when she tries to stand it turns out her equilibrium's thrown off and she immediately falls over sideways again. Another water pulse slams into the struggling charmander, and she whines unhappily, struggling all the harder to get up, and having no luck whatsoever. One more water pulse, and Holly finally stops strugglig, lying on her side and panting. Maybe if she just stays still... if she just relaxes... she'll be able to figure out what's going on here.

*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 2%
Energy: 56%
Used: Water Pulse x3
- Still in the game.

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 32% (capped)
Energy: 24%
Used: Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower (failed) x2
- Miserable. Confused (moderate).

[size=-3]In reserve: Notorious (M) <Receiver>, HP 10% / EN 55%[/size]

*Final Notes*
- Kung Fu Ferret next



Spoiler: calcs



!new Pokémon: Holly the female Charmander <Blaze>
Base speed: 65
Stats: +1 special attack, -1 defense

Turn order: Holly ~ Kuzenbo

-- Begin Round Eleven --

Holly's command: flamethrower
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 9
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2.25% STAB + 1% stat * 0.66 = 8% damage Kuzenbo
!extra effect: brn (10%)
Roll: 15
no effect

Kuzenbo's command: water pulse
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 10
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 1% stat * 1.5 = 12% damage Holly
!extra effect: cfs (20%)
Roll: 17
!confused

-- Action One Results --

Holly
60
26

Kuzenbo
2
60

-- Begin Action Two --

Holly's command: flamethrower
!confusion check: 50%
Roll: 9
!hurts self
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage:
Pow 50 -> base 5% + 1% stat = 6% damage self

Kuzenbo's command: water pulse
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 16
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 1% stat * 1.5 = 12% damage Holly
!extra effect: cfs (20%)
Roll: 16
no effect

-- Action Two Results --

Holly
43
25

Kuzenbo
2
58

-- Begin Action Three --

Holly's command: flamethrower
!confusion check: 40%
Roll: 1
!hurts self
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage:
Pow 50 -> base 5% + 1% stat = 6% damage self

Kuzenbo's command: water pulse
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 12
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 1% stat * 1.5 = 12% damage Holly
!extra effect: cfs (20%)
Roll: 3
no effect

-- Action Three Results --

Holly
32 (cap!)
24

Kuzenbo
2
56


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

3 water pulses


----------



## Gzhoom

Let's *take a moment to collect ourselves* before going for a couple more *Flamethrowers*.

*Meditate to reduce confusion~Flamethrower~Flamethrower*


----------



## Negrek

*Round Twelve*​
*Kung Fu Ferret (XOO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 2%
Energy: 56%
Commands: Water Pulse x3
- Still in the game.

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 32% (capped)
Energy: 24%
Commands: Relax and Clear Head ~ Flamethrower x2
- Miserable. Confused (moderate).

[size=-3]In reserve: Notorious (M) <Receiver>, HP 10% / EN 55%[/size]

Holly curls her tail in under her belly to protect her flame, closing her eyes and trying to focus. She needs to stop panicking and get herself back under control, no matter that Kuzenbo is still standing there, impassive as ever, preparing to soak her with another water pulse. Holly flinches as the cold, wet attack hits home, and what's worse, the high-pitched screech that accompanies it leaves her ears ringing and puts her in another temporary daze. Despite her best efforts, she isn't feeling terribly calm, but she has to do her best to get another attack in. Otherwise Kuzenbo's going to be able to simply soak her into unconsciousness.

Holly slowly uncurls, schooling herself to take her time, to stop and rest whenever she starts feeling dizzy or anxious, and to ignore the ball of water gathering between Kuzenbo's hands, promising another attack to come. She just needs to take her time and concentrate, take her time... and concentrate...

Holly takes a deep breath and finally spits out a column of fire--one that's a bit shaky and uncertain at first, but which grows more ferocious as Holly's confidence is restored. The flamethrower engulfs Kuzenbo, and the psyduck is still standing when it dissipates, leaving Holly to think that she might not have finished the psyduck after all. But then Kuzenbo slowly begins to lean... and lean more... and ultimately tips over on his side, eyes wide but staring and clearly unconscious.

*Kung Fu Ferret (XXO)*

Kuzenbo (M) <Damp>
Health: 0%
Energy: 54%
Used: Water Pulse
- Knocked out!

*Gzhoom (OOO)*





Holly (F) <Blaze>
Health: 20%
Energy: 19%
Used: Relax and Clear Head ~ Flamethrower
- Still in miserable shape, but quiet proud of herself. Confused (mild).

[size=-3]In reserve: Notorious (M) <Receiver>, HP 10% / EN 55%[/size]

*Final Notes*
- The first water pulse worsened Holly's confusion, but ultimately it didn't matter.
- Kung Fu Ferret sends out his last pokémon
- Gzhoom attacks
- Kung Fu Ferret attacks



Spoiler: calcs



Holly's command: relax
!confusion check: 25% - 10% command = 15%
Roll: 6
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Kuzenbo's command: water pulse
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 16
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 1% stat * 1.5 = 12% damage Holly
!extra effect: cfs (20%)
Roll: 19
!confusion worsens

-- Action One Results --

Holly
20
23

Kuzenbo
2
54

-- Begin Action Two --

Holly's command: flamethrower
!confusion check: 30%
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Roll: 12
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 13
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% + 2.25% STAB + 1% stat * 0.66 = 8% damage Kuzenbo
!extra effect: brn (10%)
Roll: 16
no effect

-- Action Two Results --

Holly
20
19

Kuzenbo
0
54
Knocked Out!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I'll send up...Geb!


----------



## Gzhoom

I'll switch to* Johnny*.

Let's start with a *Taunt*, then *Confuse Ray*, and finish with *Toxic*.

*Taunt ~ Confuse Ray ~ Toxic*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Leech Seed once, then Crunch twice


----------

